# Paw Chewing



## Laney (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi All,

I'm hoping for some tips or advice on this. Rocky has started chewing his paws in the last few days. I have checked them for grass seed etc and we're not using any new shampoo. As far as I can see his nails are not too long (though some of the chewing does seem to be on the nails) and his fur is trimmed well beneath his paws....any ideas anyone?

Laney xx


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi there, I am pretty sure I read somewhere that this has something to do with their diet?! Im sure one of the many experts on here can clarify and give you some good advise.xxx

...I just found it. Whilst looking into the varieties of dog food available and trying to work out what is best I enquired with a few companies and this is one of the replies I got back from George Burns Holistic dog food that mentions paw chewing......


Dear Tammy,

Further to your recent submission, we would like to thank you for taking the time to complete a feedback form. As a token of our appreciation we are sending you a £5.00 off voucher to purchase one of our healthy foods (Robbie’s Holistic Cuisine or Luath Holistic Nutrition) for Blossom.

As you may already know, health problems in pets can arise as a result of eating the wrong type of foods. This includes a diet filled with toxins and chemicals. 

It is important that you read the ingredient labels of foods carefully. In general, people are not aware of food contents because the ingredient list is so vague. I would advise that if you are unsure of the ingredients, then do not feed it to Blossom. 

As a pet’s body is constantly trying to heal itself, its immune system will find ways to get rid of the “rubbish” that has accumulated in the body as a result of unhealthy foods. The body will try to remove waste via the skin as it is the largest route. This will result in itchy skin, *chewing feet *and excessive shedding (more than twice a year). A pet’s body will also attempt to eliminate waste through the ears and eyes. This leads to runny eyes, ear infections and waxy ears. Other physical conditions which can manifest from a poor diet include tooth tartar, eating grass, anal gland problems, stiffness and occasional digestive upset. 

Are you curious as to why a dog would eat grass? Well, simply put, dogs are practicing herbalists and know which type of grass to eat and under what circumstances. For instance, they will eat one type of grass to make them vomit in order for excess mucus/waste to come out of their bodies. When dogs eat another type of grass the waste will come out of their stool, or they may decide to eat grass for its sweetness and taste, or because they require chlorophyll (the green in grass and plants).

The above mentioned physical conditions may not paint a rosy picture, but unfortunately these can be the direct effects of an improper diet and until quite recently, there has been a lack of information readily available on holistic foods for pets. Therefore, pet owners simply accept the aforementioned conditions as being “normal” and in addition, when the condition becomes worse they go to the vets only to be prescribed with antibiotics or steroids, which temporarily “hide” the problem and ultimately, the original condition gets worse – causing serious illness and disease. 

This can be prevented by simply feeding Blossom a proper diet, which is why many customers who have introduced their dogs to either Robbie’s Holistic Cuisine or Luath Holistic Nutrition commented on the changes they saw in their dogs. However, please be careful that you do not overfeed your dog with treats or too much of the right food as problems can persist. After you have switched to either of the above foods, it is advised that you cut out all of the treats except for a small amount of carrot or apple. Do not free feed!

By showing an interest in our products, for Blossom, you are already on your way to helping your dog live a happy and healthy life!

If you have any further questions I should be grateful if you could please reply to this email in order that I can keep your information together.

Thank you

Kind regards

George Burns


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Yup Diet can often be the cause of chewing or other reactions....what food are you currently feeding your dog?


----------



## Laney (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm feeding him RC and chicken wings (having had problems with loose stools).I am considering N.I. I've just ordered him some socks and am considering trying him on piriton as searching another paw licking/chewing thread on here seems to give this as a solution. Poor little fella has had no peace since he got home. Its always one thing or another....loose stools, anal gland issues, ear infection. I just want him to be happy and healthy. It feels like I'm letting him down. I can't keep taking him to the vet every 5 minutes, firstly its costing a fortune and secondly they never seem to agree what's wrong or what the solution is. I wonder if its a yeast issue following the antibiotic course he just finished for his tummy problems.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

You could also ask your vet about malaseb shampoo, it is an antibac and antifungal shampoo, which could help if this chewing is caused by yeast on the skin. It is also available on line for about £15.00
google it and have a read.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Both of ours were on RC from the breeder and we changed as soon as we could as I found it made them have loose stools and lots of them too.

Being on antibiotics could give him a yeast infection.

Monty is 4 and has been a paw licker since we had him neutered at 18 months.

We feed him good quality kibble: Barking Heads plus chicken wings twice a week and pro-biotic yoghurt.

My groomer who cuts his feet short when he is done every 8 weeks thinks it is a habit like thumb sucking.

I have spoke to the vet and the usual answer try Piriton. We did try it when he was first neutered but not since so I might try it again.


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

With the problems you have mentioned I would definitely give NI a go


----------



## Laney (Aug 7, 2011)

Ok operation Rocky is at first phase. After doing lots of reading I am going to try the cheaper options first....except for N.I. (which is not cheap ).
First phase is that I have just washed his feet with sensitive Head & Shoulders (seriously, one person swears by it...and wouldn't it be great if it helped, no harm in trying, right?). 2nd phase is apple cider vinegar 50/50 water sprayed on feet and a little in his water if he will drink it. 3rd phase is 2 tbsp of greek yoghurt for lunch every day. I have also ordered the piriton. Next phase will be switching to N.I. if we don't get fast results. Thanks to everyone for comments...keep them coming as I'm writing all down and will be trying different methods suggested if first phases fail. Fingers crossed.  xx


----------



## rozzy (Aug 8, 2011)

Is paw chewing the same as sort of leg biting? I have been catching Bobby nibbling at the joints of his front legs and sometimes the thighs of his back legs! I have checked for fleas and all sorts of nasties and found nothing... I am worried that they are causing him discomfort. Does anyone have any ideas of what could be wrong? He doesn't seem to be walking funny *worried*


----------



## Laney (Aug 7, 2011)

Never heard of this Roz, sorry. Hope somebody posts something that will help. 
Quick update...Rocky has only been caught chewing feet ONCE!!!! since washing them in Head and Shoulders (sensitive) a few hours ago....WOW! I gave in and ordered his first NI shipping to arrive tomorrow. Have had to express anal glands again and applied sudocrem to his poor bum. He has, to my knowledge, left it alone since then x 
:ilmc:


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

rozzy said:


> Is paw chewing the same as sort of leg biting? I have been catching Bobby nibbling at the joints of his front legs and sometimes the thighs of his back legs! I have checked for fleas and all sorts of nasties and found nothing... I am worried that they are causing him discomfort. Does anyone have any ideas of what could be wrong? He doesn't seem to be walking funny *worried*


Hi, as long as its not excessive itching and biting I wouldn't worry too much. Weller does this too but never to the point where he makes himself sore. I too thought of fleas but there are none. So providing its only every now and again I will be happy to leave him.  It seems there are quite a few poodle crosses with alergy symptoms, my friend has a huge and gorgeous labradoodle and he is apparently allergic to everything, they fly some sort of vaccine in from switzerland every 4 weeks for him


----------

